# Vintage 20" Lindy ? boys bike - searched for hours, no luck at all finding info on it



## Sullihan (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi all, this is my very 1st post, this seems to be a great site for possibly finding a bit of info on this rare bike I have, the headbadge says Lindy (is that a L?) I think and the rear hub is a Centrix Gottschalk so was this bike possibly made in Germany ?

The rims, if were not rusted, are white with a burgundy stripe in the middle and spokes are offset, frame wise it was burgundy too with white stripes on each side of fender.

It's pretty much all there except for tires and not sure about seat, looks too modern to me ?? and must of had a rear fender at one time. The elephant seems to be missing his tail too 
It seems very well made with a grease fitting at crank and rear hub.

What era would you estimate it's from ?


----------



## dxmadman (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks to be a 50's European sidewalk bike, by the crank and fork. Nice lil find. Dx


----------



## Sullihan (Nov 29, 2013)

dxmadman said:


> Looks to be a 50's European sidewalk bike, by the crank and fork. Nice lil find. Dx




Thanks for the reply, what's a sidewalk bike though ?


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 29, 2013)

I love the elephant fender ornament!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 29, 2013)

Sullihan said:


> Thanks for the reply, what's a sidewalk bike though ?




Basically... the tires didn't have tubes, they are solid only for sidewalk riding, not offroad.


----------



## Sullihan (Nov 30, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> Basically... the tires didn't have tubes, they are solid only for sidewalk riding, not offroad.




Thanks, now I understand, these are not tubeless though.

The Rims ... since they are not chrome but white in color with a maroonish stripe in middle, how do I clean them ?

I looked in restoration tips, saw bout using vinigor but that's referring to chrome rims, is that procedure safe for these rims too ?

Yes pedal, I like the elephant too !

Here are a few more pic's of grease fitting (rear hub has one too) at crank, frame junction (how whole frame is made) and rim, note how spokes are offset as to not in center of rim.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok... I think I was confused on sidewalk bike meaning. I guess it just means a kid's bike from a quick google search..


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 30, 2013)

Rust on painted surfaces is real tricky. Some people dip it in oxalic acid but you have to keep a good eye on the paint. Some would just use a cutting rubbing compound, something from autozone. Some might soak it in wd-40 then 000 steel wool (or brillow pad) to lightly rub away the rust, followed by rubbing compound to buff out the paint.


----------



## Sullihan (Nov 30, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> Rust on painted surfaces is real tricky. Some people dip it in oxalic acid but you have to keep a good eye on the paint. Some would just use a cutting rubbing compound, something from autozone. Some might soak it in wd-40 then 000 steel wool (or brillow pad) to lightly rub away the rust, followed by rubbing compound to buff out the paint.




I tried Bar Keepers Friend on it, that stuff works well with minimal scrubbing, I 1st heard of this product on another bicycle website years ago...


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah... bar keepers friend is a mild oxalic acid


----------

